# First 400 pt Combat Patrol



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Close order drill
Conscripts

*Troop choice 1*
Junior Officer Iron Discipline,
Grenade*3

Squad 1
1 auto cannon 1 Grenade Launcher
Squad 2
1 Heavy Bolter 1 Grenade Launcher


230 points

*Troop choice 2*
10 conscrip squad
10 conscrip squad

80 points

*Fast attack*
Sentinel w/ multi laz
Sentinel w/ multi laz

90 points

*Total 400 points*

This will be my starting point, i think i have a fairly solid list. I have a decent amount of anti armor shots, a decent amount of anti swarm shots. I also managed to have some conscrips as a bog down unit.
I really like fast attack as i enjoy moving about.
So all adivce is welcome.

PS

Was also debating adding flamers in with the JO instead of grenade launchers...and maybe a plasma in with the auto cannon....but am unsure.

With no high armor tanks i think i have a lot of killing power that is fairly protected and will take a lot to kill. Conscripts are fun and will act as a bog unit maybe taking down a couple of units in the process. For 80 points it's a bargan.

This is my FIRST army and this will be my starting point. I feel it has most elements and will let me learn the game. Tactical advice on set up and movment is also welcome.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

well the only real thing i dont like is the grenade launchers. I really dont like them as they seem the half hearted. All the other options seem better to me, meltas for dedicated anti-tank in a chimera/deepstrike or infiltrate, flamers for hosing down troops and plasma for mixed meq/armour duties


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmmm alright, seems plasma is much more favorable for MEQ and since that mostly what a person faces. No need for melta as no high armor tanks. So that leaves my flamers.

lose order drill
Conscripts

*Troop choice 1*
Junior Officer Iron Discipline, bolt pistol, power weapon.
2x flamer


Squad 1
1 auto cannon 1 Plasma
Squad 2
1 Heavy Bolter 1 Plasma


230 points

*Troop choice 2*
10 conscrip squad
10 conscrip squad

80 points

*Fast attack*
Sentinel w/ multi laz
Sentinel w/ multi laz

90 points

*Total 398 points*

unsure what to do with the 2 points, maybe krak grenades on the J/O


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

ah yes, the first army list. It looks really good, i tihnk im getting my first actual army at chrissie :mrgreen:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

looks much better now, and yeah you may as well spend the extra points on the krak as you have them, never know it may come it handy


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Only thing i am worried about is if they do not assult that is 14 points unused...here is hoping. I like this as it adds more dimention to my play and is more intresting than 6 grenade launchers. and effectivly all my squads having the same role. Also here is hoping i can keep the officer alive with a wall of conscripts if they attack the same squad....will also teach me more as with the grenade list i do not need to learn to assult effectivly... So while it will be harder to play i think it will set me up better as i go up in points. also thinking ahead to higher points..i would really like some sephram as they look simply bad arse.
Over all i think i have a competative army for all comers, and that is what i was after as losing all your games by crushing amounts and seeing to hope tactically of reversing your fortunes would be frustrating. Currently i believe each loss would result in valid advice on how to improve and well played could win agaist another army. also i have a lot of fun units. sentanils run around, maybe mellee. conscripts to just through at assult units...i mean how fun is that.."Sure kill em all....thats the idea"..and some shooting.
also to top it off some flaming troops with an officer.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

alright sorry for the bump but i'm excited, i have my army built and will prime then tonight, i will take some pictures once that is done. 
Plan on playing in 2 days time on thursday.

This will be my first game. So we shall see how it goes. Basically unsure of tactics and set up.

I plan to deploy heavy on one corner with the 2 squads there. the conscripts and HQ placed in front of that. the Sentinals advance up the other side.

The fireing squads are to be in cover but have LOS, the conscripts try to use cover to advance forward and engage something shooting what they can. the hq follows to the side of the conscripts hoping to use the flamers but ensuring they do not get shot by being farther away from people than the conscripts to force leader ship tests and using cover, they need to stay near the conscripts however.
the sentinalls hit what they can going for side armor of if possible assaulting into gaurd equivalnt units if they are there just to tie em up.(mainly agaist guard a nids).
Fire base sort of shoots what squads they can hoping to wipe one out.

having never played unsure how it will work but thats my plan, hope my squads have enough fire power to do the job and that there lanes of fire are good. Should be fun at anyrate as i should at least take down some of there number.

here is my wip thread
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=32705#post32705


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Probably the most important thing to be sucessful with guard is having a solid deployment. Try to get as best cover you can, whilst giving yourself good fire lanes. You seem to have the ability to deal with most things so now its just time to try it out on the table and see how it works  Good luck mate, keep us posted as to how it goes


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

I like sentinals in combat patrol. Very good call there


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

Chimeras work well for it too


----------

